# Amanda Brewer Photography!! Forum Discount



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife is doing something special for all of the forum members. If you mention that you saw this post and are on the Pensacola Fishing Forum you will recieve a discount when you book your session, or wedding. The weather couldnt be better this time of year for Photography work to be done, whether you are booking your entire wedding, just your engagement pictures, your bridal pictures, Wedding Reception, or some fun pictures of you and your family on the beach. You will not find another professional photographer in this area that will beat her prices hands down. I know some of you will be getting married this summer and are still trying to make final arrangements, well dont miss out on her great deals. If you have any questions please feel free to contact her by phone or by her e-mail. Or check out her myspace to see more pics at www.myspace.com/alebphotography <P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Rage Italic'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 36pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>Amanda Brewer<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>(850) 449-5812 <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Goudy Old Style'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN> P-H-O-T-O-G-R-A-P-H-Y <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>[email protected]<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Wedding Package 1 $449<o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">Unlimited images on a CD with copyright letter<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">2 hours of service<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">wedding album with 100 4 x 6 photos<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Wedding Package 2 $749<o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">Unlimited images on a CD with copyright letter<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">3 hours of service<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">8 x 8, 20 hard page digital wedding album<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">one 11 x 14, two 8 x 10?s, and four 5 x 7?s <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Wedding Package 3 $1195<o></o></U>[/I][/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">Unlimited images on a CD with copyright letter<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">4 hours of service<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">12x 12, 20 hard page digital wedding album<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">one 11 x 14, four 8 x 10?s and eight 5 x 7?s <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .1in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">2 parent albums with choice of 50 4x 6 photos<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt">All albums and enlargements include your choice of photos, layouts, and professional editing. Each additional hour of service : $100. Locations further than 35 miles: $40 travel fee. Engagement and/or Bridal Portraits only $99 with any wedding package. Custom packages available. <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">A non-refundable $100 fee is due at the time of contract for reservation of date.[/B]<o></o>



































<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Rage Italic'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 36pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>Amanda Brewer<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>(850) 449-5812 <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Goudy Old Style'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN> P-H-O-T-O-G-R-A-P-H-Y <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>[email protected]<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Papyrus; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Papyrus; FONT-SIZE: 25pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>BEACH PORTRAIT ~**<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Papyrus; FONT-SIZE: 30pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>SPECIAL~**<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Papyrus; FONT-SIZE: 25pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN>$99 <o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold" lang=EN>Children ~ Families ~ Couples<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; FONT-SIZE: 13pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>Session includes:<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>time<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>travel fee<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>sales tax<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>equipment<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>unlimited pictures shot<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>unlimited poses<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>1-2 hours photography<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.1in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.1in; mso-pagination: none; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-fareast-font-family: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-family: Wingdings" lang=EN><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">§<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> *<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial" lang=EN>All images on CD with copyright letter<o></o>*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-pagination: none" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Maiandra GD'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoFooter><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">All albums and enlargements include your choice of photos, layouts, and professional editing. Wedding packages available - please contact for information. Engagement and/or Bridal Portraits only $99 with any wedding package. Custom packages available.<o></o>


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump


----------

